# When are racing pigeons considered mature to use for breeding purposes?



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi All!

Can any "old hand," experienced fancier, give this novice some advice please?

Tell me when you/they consider racing pigeons suitable for breeding purposes?

Due to circumstances, in my instance, I have had to put a half brother (weaned in January 2008- Southern Hemisphere) and his half sister (weaned in June 2008) into the stock loft. That makes the cock bird approx. 8 mths old and the hen 5 mths old! My good luck they mated.

This mating took place about a month ago and the young cock drove her vigourously and she laid her first egg about mid -Oct. 

HOWEVER, no 2nd egg was laid and they abandoned the nest and egg! I broke the egg and gave them new nesting. 

14 days later she has laid again - only one egg? No second egg (should have been about 14 Nov 2008).

I am keen on their mating as both sets of their parents were excellent racers and were bred off imports. Unfortunately I no longer have them to breed from?

I read that only one oviduct of a hen develops therefore the 2nd egg is approx. 44 hrs after the first.

Is she still immature or is something else amiss?

Please give advice.

Pigeon blessings.

white flight ZA


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not an old hand, but from what I have learned,Iam waiting till my birds are a year old, so they are mature enough to handle the nestlings, I want to pick my best ones too and I won't know that untill Im done training....I don't race.
I use my dummy eggs for now.


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for reply, however, we start our young bird racing season at the end of April in South Africa, rings for 2009 are available on the 26 December 2008, however, I have found that the first round bred off a new mating do not work for me - the later they are bred in the S/H, it appears, the better!

Our winters are not harsh or extreme where I live.

I know they have not been "basket tested" so I am relying purely on genetics of the parents that their young maybe useful.

Push comes too shove, they could end up back in the race loft after I've pulled a round or two.

Regards,

white flight ZA


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Right off the top of my head, I'd say that the hen is still a bit young and that's why you're only getting one egg. I know this happens. I've seen it a time or two. How did they do with the second egg? I always watch my young hens and/or cocks to see how they do with dummy eggs. When they're young, sometimes they just don't get it right the first couple of times and you don't want them leaving eggs or babies. If they sit on dummy eggs like they're supposed to, chances are they'll take care of the babies too.
However, I would say that the hen needs to be AT LEAST 10 months old and a year old is even better. 
I look at it like this. A 15 year old CAN have a baby, but that doesn't mean she SHOULD. They (the birds) do need to mature a little.


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for your advice!

Her nest matmate sister did the same but is sitting on the second round she laid.

She does appear a little as a "15-year old" - got the goods but unsure exactly what happens next!

Why does she not lay the 2nd egg?

white flight ZA


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How many times has she laid eggs? Just twice? And one egg each time? Maybe she'll lay two the next time. Actually the only time I've seen a hen lay one egg was either when she was very young or getting old and close to being done with laying eggs. 
I have heard of hens that just lay one egg. A friend of mine has two actually and one of them is a hen I gave him. She always laid two when I had her, but since he's had her, she always lays one egg. THAT one I can't explain.


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for you input!

Yes, on both ocassions she has only laid one egg, then she thinks the job is done? No nuturing or incubation by her (although the cock seems eager).

Perhaps her immaturity is the cause of this. 

Non the less, on paper (pedigree), both are very well bred and I cannot wait to see what they will produce. Their sire was a 3x winner and their dam was placed 11 times in combines (or Federation races as we call them in SA) in which approx. 4000 pigeons participated each time!

Am I being a bit impatient? I keep reminding myself what I have read and that is "pedigrees can't fly..." (Quote from Ad Schaerlaeckens)

Regards.

white flight ZA


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

let her take care of some dummy eggs untill she is old enough. remember to put your birds first.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

white flight said:


> Thanks for you input!
> 
> Yes, on both ocassions she has only laid one egg, then she thinks the job is done? No nuturing or incubation by her (although the cock seems eager).
> 
> ...


The only thing I could add to this conversation is that the worst mistakes I have ever made have been due to impatience on my part. Yes, I think you are being too impatient. Every bird is different and even though some birds might do fine while only 5 months old, obviously this one isn't. I wouldn't try to push things. If she ends up being as valuable as you hope, she will be that much more valuable to you next year. Since the cock seems ready, why not put him with an older hen? At least then you are testing the gene pool, even if the hen is not ready.

Just my thoughts,

Dan


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Dan!

Maybe should give her chance to mature.

white flight ZA


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

They will sit for longer on two eggs. When you do decide to breed with her, if she is still only laying a single egg, then put a dummy egg along with it and you will have more chance of them staying on them till they hatch.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonpoo said:


> They will sit for longer on two eggs. When you do decide to breed with her, if she is still only laying a single egg, then put a dummy egg along with it and you will have more chance of them staying on them till they hatch.


good tip, I will remember that too, as sometimes I only want them to hatch one egg....


----------

